# Leaky steering box



## 66 LeMans (May 2, 2007)

Is there a seal kit that I can get and install myself? Do all these cars have the same steering box? Mine is a '66 LeMans with 326 and power steering. I'm tired of the drips, nothing else leaks on the car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You may be able to still get the kit from GM. NAPA or a similar auto parts store may have it. It's labor intensive, though. Be warned. Easier to R&R it and exhange for a rebuilt unit if you don't do this sort of stuff all the time....you can even upgrade to a faster ratio to bring the steering of your car "up to date" if you want.


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

*re-seal steering box*

It is relatively easy to remove it and reseal it if that's all you want to do. I would suggest a re-man box as it will improve the feel and you can even upgrade to a faster ratio. But then again you can do what I did. I just removed the box and bought a 'seal kit'. There are only four places for it to leak (minus the power steering lines) and simply removing old seals and installing new ones only takes 20 minutes, but I admit it takes a lot of special tools to do it it. There are countless websites on how to adjust all the 'play' out of it. Good luck


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LUCAS power steering stop leak. it must work good, they use a `65 GTO in their TV adds.


----------

